# Legend of the Seeker



## bookfan (Oct 27, 2008)

Aa upcoming TV series based on...wait for it...Terry Goodkind's Wizard's First Rule!  In the US, it will be airing on WGN starting November 1st.  I know he doesn't get a lot positive words when he's mentioned around here, but it'll be nice to see some fantasy stuff on TV even though Goodkind says he doesn't write fantasy; it is what it is.  

I enjoyed his first three Sword of Truth novels, so I'll be checking it out.


----------



## biodroid (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Goodkind's work no matter what people say. Would be nice to see this show hope it doesn't become soppy though.


----------



## jenna (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a fan of goodkind, but I will so be watching the series. At best it will be a good fantasy romp. At worst, it will be something hilarious that we can all pick on on the boards! Win-win in my eyes!


----------



## spaceseed (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive read a few of the books and am really looking forward to the tv version.

What scenes are you guys looking forward to seeing?


----------



## Rothgar (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I guess I missed the premiere.  For whatever reason it was on at 5pm Saturday my time.  That's as strange of a timeslot for a new show as I've ever seen. Did anyone else manage to see it?


----------



## Rothgar (Nov 2, 2008)

It looks like the critics pretty much panned the series.  You can look at a compilation of the critic reviews here.  How Do Critics Find Raimiâ€™s LEGEND OF THE SEEKER?? -- Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.  Infact I have yet to see a positive review for the series.


----------



## ratsy (Nov 3, 2008)

I watched it and yes it was on at 3:00pm and then again at 7:00pm (which is when I watched it)...It was very dissapointing.  Richard is a whiny little man.  A horrible casting...Zedd was good but that was about it.  Kahlan and Richard had no chemistry and Darken Rahl looks like a Alan Rickman rip off.  The Dharan commander was awful and couldnt act his way out of a paper bag.  Bad special effects ( the gars ) made things even worse.  The sad thing is I will probably continue to watch it just because there are never any classic fantasy shows on tv.  That doesnt mean I wont be dissapointed every week.  I sure expected more from the Raimi/Tapert combo.


----------



## Wiggum (Nov 3, 2008)

Meh, I didn't think it was _that_ bad.

The gars were some really low brow CGI though.

There was some quality production value that I didn't expect (not on the gars, lol).

The dialogue was fairly middling, but not terrible.

Some of the timing was horribly off though. When the one soldier tells Richard they should wait 'till daybreak to go after the Dharan, and Richard replies that was only three hours away, and then they go to the soldiers house and everyone in the soldier's family is awake serving dinner (at what must have been 4am), didn't make sense.

And when Khalan (I think) said it was an hour to the barrier, and they left in full sunlight, and arrived in complete dark.

It had it's bad moments, and fun moments.

The fight scenes were actually quite well done.

I will qualify this by saying I was very hungover from Halloween and my fiance took the main tv, and I was nursing my wounds in the back room when I watched it.

C+


----------



## jenna (Nov 4, 2008)

* … could not have been more dull if the creators had tried. The acting is amateurish. The action is sluggish. The story moves slower than a snail on a glacier. And it is just so bad there is really nothing funny about it. …*


OUCH!


----------



## ratsy (Nov 4, 2008)

I like to think that it will get better as Richard already seems to be doing "the dance of death" with the sword of truth...maybe that means he will stop being such a 12 year old.  Also now that they have passed the barrier and set the characters up so they can focus on some story.

One more rant...didnt Richard read the Book of Counted Shadows as a child and memorize it then burn it.  I also remember George Chyper bringing Richard into the Westlands not Zedd..am I crazy?


----------



## Shingetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow...it was horrible. I had a hard time finishing the episode. They changed so much it wasn't even funny. Richard is some kind of annoying man-boy. Kahlan is hot, but doesn't seem all that great. Plus no green eyes! Have they ever heard of eye contacts? They even screwed up the whole part about the book of counted shadows. Zedd and Richard are suppose to be friends, but he just calls him a crazy old man like he wants nothing to do with him ever. I also like the part where Richard kills 50 people and is fine with it...

Darken Rahl, where the hell is his blond hair? Since when does he move palace to palace? He stays in D'hara. Fain is suppose to be a huge guy that molests children. Not some regular brown haired guy that Richard kills in the first two episodes. Kahlan is suppose to kill him in the most interesting way (not that they would show that of course).

I guess people who haven't read the books or can turn their "goodkind radar" off enjoy the show. But I'm not sure I'll be able to do that. It does make me want to re-read the books since it was a year ago. Even with all the books issues, I'd still rather read them then watch the show.


----------



## ratsy (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, Fain was awful...and werent all the soldiers after Kahlan supposed to be huge blond guys?  they were pitiful...I hated the whole book of counted shadows part.  I think they said he moves from palace to palace so they can stretch out the episodes...is he is Dhara at the peoples palace...no, not this week.  i dont remember there being many palaces in Dhara...do you?


----------



## Shingetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

They'll probably have him move from D'hara to the Midlands and so on. Who knows what they will do. It's impossible to predict this crap. And there is suppose to be 20 something episodes also. I wonder if it will get canceled before it's finished. I doubt there will be a second season. SFF shows don't usually last long, except for some exceptions, but at least no Goodkind fans will support it.


----------



## Ramoth's Rider (Nov 7, 2008)

I think im happy that Im not watching the series!!!
I know on the Goodkind forum they have said it doesnt exactly follow the book but from what you guys are saying it sounds like they chucked the book in the shredder and picked over the bits n the bin!


----------



## AndyMauger (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey all.

Well, what can really be said? 

I am a big fan of the books, and strongly believe that "certain" parts (if related into film/TV should be kept. 

EG: "The book of counted shadows" (for anyone who has read the books/all of them) is an integral part in the ENTIRE series. And how it is found, the story behind it, is not accurate at all. 

Richards Mother: Wasnt she related to a "Certain" key character? Hence why that "Character" moved to Westland!!! According to the TV series, she isnt Richards "Real Mother....." Which in turn means that "Certain" key character isnt Richards grandfather (oh darn, gave it away...)

I dont remember Chase's daughter being kidnapped. In fact, if the TV series creators had kept to the original plot, it would have made more sense.

Dont get me wrong, I did enjoy the first 2 episodes, and will continue to watch, but at the moment far too much has been changed/left out to have any relevance to the original books...! I can agree that TG would not have allowed the series to air, if he thought "Hello, what the hell is that" but surely, keeping the "main" aspect that continues through the book series is "key" for allowing the plot to unfold naturally! 

Another negative (and speculation): Richard doesnt find out about Khalan for ages, yet in the TV series he finds out very early (thats an integral part of the story) the "Book" is never stolen by "D'Haran troops" and Zedd doesnt cross the Boundry with Richard and Khalan...! Correct me if I am wrong: But aren't those apects of the book(s) "KEY" to the entire series? 

AndyM


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 10, 2008)

I have seen a bout two minutes of it, I have the first two episodes down loaded for me by friend, I will reserve jusdgement till i have seen further but, so far it looked ok. We will see as time goes on.

I think that the acting from what I saw looked a bit ropey, but who knows maybe it will get better will post once I've watched it.


----------



## Wiggum (Nov 10, 2008)

Nothing in the series follows the books.

I'm just happy to have some swords and fireballs to watch before my fiance and I go out to dinner on Saturday.

It isn't very good, and the acting and script are mediocre at best, but there's such a dearth of the fantasy genre on TV, that it's an enjoyable, if underexcuted romp.

I didn't expect _Roots_, but I did expect some swordz a fightin' and some wizard fire flingin', which is what the show is.


----------



## LJonesy (Nov 11, 2008)

jenna said:


> * … could not have been more dull if the creators had tried. The acting is amateurish. The action is sluggish. The story moves slower than a snail on a glacier. And it is just so bad there is really nothing funny about it. …*
> 
> 
> OUCH!



As "Ouch" as it is, it's true... The scene where Richard and Kahlan fight against the Quad is a perfect example of the acting. It's fake, and under-rehearsed. Additionally, you'll see how even Zedd looks like he's just had a hot shower and make-over. There's no reality to their looks, everyone looks so clean and well-kept - and that's matched by how B-grade hollywood their acting is...

I can remember my favourite Author answering a question about whether he would let his book become a movie. He said no, that a book loses it's power once it hits the screen. It's significance and meaning are transformed into 2 hour blocks of entertainment. That's my interpretation of the point, that when a book is a book, there's a certain strength in the meaning that it can convey, once it sells out to hollywood, it loses it.

That's what so ironic about our dear friend Mr. Goodkind. So adamant to conquer the world with his philosophy that he ends up selling out to film in order to publicise it and make some more money.


----------



## jenna (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I still think it will be fun to watch. I watched the 10 min preview on You Tube and it seems pretty awful, but in a good way. (This is from someone who lists Grease 2 and Showgirls as awesome movies!) They could definitely have done a better job casting Richard. He is meant to be big, muscly and what not. He is a bit of a twerp in the movie. They did a good job with Kahlan, she looks very whiney - perfect! 

I don't remember too much about the plot of the books, it was years ago that I read them, but from the sounds of it they have changed some random things. My opinion is that it's OK to take artistic license with the story, you can change things if it is necessary for the flow of the film. However, what is the go with changing the character history? How does that serve the story?

Yes, SELL and OUT definitely come to mind when I think of good old Tezza!


----------



## LJonesy (Nov 14, 2008)

jenna said:


> Well, I still think it will be fun to watch. I watched the 10 min preview on You Tube and it seems pretty awful, but in a good way. (This is from someone who lists Grease 2 and Showgirls as awesome movies!) They could definitely have done a better job casting Richard. He is meant to be big, muscly and what not. He is a bit of a twerp in the movie. They did a good job with Kahlan, she looks very whiney - perfect!
> 
> I don't remember too much about the plot of the books, it was years ago that I read them, but from the sounds of it they have changed some random things. My opinion is that it's OK to take artistic license with the story, you can change things if it is necessary for the flow of the film. However, what is the go with changing the character history? How does that serve the story?
> 
> Yes, SELL and OUT definitely come to mind when I think of good old Tezza!



Entertainment is still entertainment...


----------



## Shingetsu (Nov 15, 2008)

I've watched 9mins of the 3rd ep, can I stop now? Took me a week just to start it, now 4 will be out tomorrow too. Looks like there just going to give him stupid made-up missions for each episode for him to do that has nothing to do with the books.


----------



## C Of K (Nov 21, 2008)

Must admit my disappointment. When I heard about this show I figured they wouldn't follow the book, but the symbolism of Richard throwing the book of counted shadows in the fire was a little too much.

It seems to me as if they've cut out everything from _Wizard's First Rule_ that set the book apart from the most generic of fantasy molds, and decided to make a generic fantasy story with whatever little bits were left.

In the book Darken Rahl was immune to death via the sword of truth and all the characters knew it. I must also say a few words about the slow-mo action. "Once was enough. There's no excitement if all the fights appear as if they could be won by a two year old."

Lastly, there is Darken Rahl himself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Perhaps he can audition for Balki when they do the _Perfect Strangers_ movie?


----------



## Tickle (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, I must say that this series disappointed me very much. Wizard's First Rule is on of my favorite books in the SOT story. 

The whole Book of Counted Shadows thing really irked me. And the fact that their Richard doesn't fit my vision of Richard. They did ok w/Zedd, I guess, but not Chase. I thought he would be bigger. Don't get me started on Darken Rahl (where is the white hair!?! Hello!!!!!). 

I will not mention this show to anyone I want to read the series. If they see this, they will never pick up the book, no matter how many times I tell them, that plot lines were changed somewhat.

I guess it is ok entertainment for the bored SciFi/Fantasy junkie, but I'll stick to reading.


----------



## dialibra (Jan 12, 2009)

well i cant really wait to see it sound interesting


----------



## KESpires (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw it on channel 251, the same channel that Smallville comes on on DishNetwork. I thought, "Hey, I liked Goodkind once upon a time, before he went crazy and all the money went to his head. I'll check this out."

It's been about, wow, 10 years since I read Wizard's First Rule... my god... did they read it at all? I think the script writers just got a synopsis and "based" it on that.

My wife and I suffered through episode 9 and 10, where Richard doesn't turn the sword white with forgiveness, though that was a huge plot point in the book. I guess the script writers didn't get that in their synopsis. Their synopsis probably just said, "Richard overcame his captors." But I don't seem to remember a retarded attempt to rescue Richard by Kahlan, nor a silly fight scene between Kahlan and the Mord'Sith. Funny how fuzzy my memory is.

I also seem to remember that there aren't a lot of confessors running around. Yet there was another confessor and a small band of "confessed" soldiers ready to rescue Richard.

Zed was also there. Was Zed with them at this point in the book?

Also, Richard seems to be around 5'9'' or maybe 5'10'' and scrawny. I think he's described as around 6'5'' and probably pushing 270 lbs of muscle. The Sword of Truth in most of the cover arts almost looks like short sword he's so big.

And, bad as I hate to give any credit to Goodkind, there are a lot of things that set those books apart from your typical fantasy flare (including quality after book 4). The writers/directors/producers don't seem interested in doing any of that. They want a AD&D romp with a new name.

My gripe is this: Wizard's First Rule is decently self contained. There is no guarantee of future storylines after it and you can read it and put the rest of the series off. So they have twenty something episodes to cover the book. That's about enough time to do the book justice. Shows like Lost and 24 show that people will show great amounts of patience with shows that are well produced, well acted, and well written. THEY DON'T HAVE TO REDUCE EVERY HOUR DOWN TO FORMULAIC NONSENSE. They have Darken Rahl skipping around from place to place, always showing up to cause trouble, looking nothing like, or acting nothing like, the Darken Rahl we know from the book. All in all they took what could have been twenty good episodes of television, considering that Wizard's First Rule is by FAR the best that series has to offer, and just trashed it. They trashed the storyline. They trashed any credibility to the claim they'd work close to the source material.

Rubbish. The filter would catch how I actually feel about this show. When I caught it on I immediately set up a timer to record all of them. Twenty minutes in I deleted the timer. My wife agreed. It was crap.

Also, why aren't there any decent fantasy shows on? We browsed around and caught a cheesy show based on Robinson Crusoe. Ten minutes into it we noticed it getting cheap. Then we switched over to Sci-Fi channel for five minutes of a horrible movie starring Adrian Paul. Then we watched five minutes of You, Me, and Dupree and decided that TV is dead and we'd be better served by popping in Kill Bill Vol. 2 in the DVD player.

Seriously, TV is the pits if the Office or Lost isn't on.


----------



## LJonesy (Jan 19, 2009)

KESpires said:


> Also, why aren't there any decent fantasy shows on? We browsed around and caught a cheesy show based on Robinson Crusoe. Ten minutes into it we noticed it getting cheap. Then we switched over to Sci-Fi channel for five minutes of a horrible movie starring Adrian Paul. Then we watched five minutes of You, Me, and Dupree and decided that TV is dead and we'd be better served by popping in Kill Bill Vol. 2 in the DVD player.
> 
> Seriously, TV is the pits if the Office or Lost isn't on.



Try Farscape, it's nowhere near like your average sci-fi show. There's something so generic about the Star Treks, and even Stargate if you want to go that far, but Farscape has a completely different angle. Give it a chance, you might like it. It is one of those shows that you'll either love, or hate. Me personally i don't mind it lol


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone besides me was still wasting their time watching this show.  They must have found a really good deal on cheap script writers.  In the mord'sith episode Denna proceeds to tell Kahlan how she is going to "train" her (essentially break her with torture) then immediately proceeds to tell Richard to kill Kahlan to prove that his "training" is complete.  I would say it was a half-way decent kids show but it seems far too violent to me.  At least when Sam Raimi was working on Hercules and Xena it was a lot more humorous and kid friendly.


----------



## KESpires (Jan 20, 2009)

My wife has recommended Far Scape to me before. Someone else recommended Babylon 5 but I haven't watched either of them.

Maybe I'll pick up the DVDs from the video store.


----------



## LJonesy (Jan 26, 2009)

KESpires said:


> My wife has recommended Far Scape to me before. Someone else recommended Babylon 5 but I haven't watched either of them.
> 
> Maybe I'll pick up the DVDs from the video store.



I've seen Babylon 5, and i dunno, it has that cheapy Power Rangers feel to it, in terms of set and graphics quality. But we're not here to talk about that lol...


----------



## Tickle (Jan 27, 2009)

KESpires said:


> Also, why aren't there any decent fantasy shows on? We browsed around and caught a cheesy show based on Robinson Crusoe. Ten minutes into it we noticed it getting cheap. Then we switched over to Sci-Fi channel for five minutes of a horrible movie starring Adrian Paul. Then we watched five minutes of You, Me, and Dupree and decided that TV is dead and we'd be better served by popping in Kill Bill Vol. 2 in the DVD player.
> 
> Seriously, TV is the pits if the Office or Lost isn't on.


 
Well, since there is no fantasy on, you might want to check out Fringe (Fox on Tuesday's) if you like SciFi (See the fringe thread).


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't read a Terry Goodkind book so I have no opinion on how the tv series compares to the book series. Judging from the comments, I'm glad I haven't read the books because I'm able to look at the tv series on its own. 

I didn't like the series at first (even switched off about 10 minutes into the pilot) and thought it was silly. Then I had an idle day and was at a loose end so I gave it another try and, to my surprise, grew to like it. It's average, nothing truly spectacular or exceptionally bad (in my opinion) and is simply an enjoyable easy-to-watch series. Also, I like that Kahlan can fight and does so often.


----------



## Heather Myst (Jan 1, 2010)

I am a big fan of the Sword of Truth books and I have been watching this series since last year. I really like the series and I especially think season two has been excellent. Ever since they added Cara to the cast it seems like the shows have become better in my opinion. I try to support any fantasy or sci-fi shows on television. My cable company just picked up BBC America and I have really been enjoying Robin Hood. I also enjoy Enterprise, Battlestar and Farscape.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got caught up to ep. 206.

The second series has a very different tone to the first and there is more exploration of Richard's character, especially in light of his family history. I think series two has a darker tone and it took some getting used to but I really this series now. 

The series was shot in New Zealand and I'm glad there are so many people of colour in the show. I like the cast diversity and I've made a little game of trying to figure out the identity of the various accents.


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 9, 2010)

I was watching Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers the other night and was surprised to realize that the elf leading the aid to the humans is also Darken Rahl.


----------



## Jardax (Jan 27, 2010)

I like Seeker series. Second season is a bit dark Kahlan and Cara are great women characters, i like them so much. I admit, series and books are different but this is a good exception. As bonus i also saw my lovely TPol in Seeker...


----------



## ghostofcorwin (Jan 31, 2010)

Let's see, Goodkind writes portentous, overstuffed fantasy potboiler that is turned into a TV series borrowing heavily from Xena. What you have is a pretty routine but entertaining series of the low brow sort with women running around in low cleavage and leather.... I like it!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jan 31, 2010)

ghostofcorwin said:


> Let's see, Goodkind writes portentous, overstuffed fantasy potboiler that is turned into a TV series borrowing heavily from Xena. What you have is a pretty routine but entertaining series of the low brow sort with women running around in low cleavage and leather.... I like it!


 
 I think you've summed it up very well. And don't forget, Richard is excellent eye candy too.


----------



## Moggle (Feb 1, 2010)

The series is one of the worst written shows I've ever watched on television and the guy playing the lead role is ridiculous.


----------



## ghostofcorwin (Feb 1, 2010)

Moggle said:


> The series is one of the worst written shows I've ever watched on television and the guy playing the lead role is ridiculous.


 
Yes, but the women wear leather and low cleavage outfits....


----------



## ghostofcorwin (Feb 1, 2010)

Daisy-Boo said:


> I think you've summed it up very well. And don't forget, Richard is excellent eye candy too.


 
People here can be awfully serious sometimes...


----------



## Heather Myst (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm reminded of my friend who replied when I asked him if the 
Tarzan movie with Bo Derek was any good. He said the plot was as bad as he had ever seen. The acting was worse and that it might be one of the worst movies ever made. I told him I thought I would skip seeing it. He came back with the fact that Bo Derek was nude through most of the movie and wanted to know if I wanted to borrow his dvd.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Feb 12, 2010)

Heather Myst said:


> I'm reminded of my friend who replied when I asked him if the Tarzan movie with Bo Derek was any good. He said the plot was as bad as he had ever seen. The acting was worse and that it might be one of the worst movies ever made. I told him I thought I would skip seeing it. He came back with the fact that Bo Derek was nude through most of the movie and wanted to know if I wanted to borrow his dvd.





A local TV magazine rates soap operas by the number of times the young buff male actors take off their shirts. They print pictures too.


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Feb 28, 2010)

OMG, I freaking love this show!  It's better than Two and a Half Men!  Whoever designed Kahlan's outfit for Season 2 deserves an Emmy.  And Cara rules!  She can poke me with her pain sticks any day.   



Rothgar said:


> I was watching Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers the other night and was surprised to realize that the elf leading the aid to the humans is also Darken Rahl.


 
Yes, Craig Parker played Haldir in LOTR.  And he is not the only LOTS LOTR cross-over.  Bruce Spence (Zedd) was also in LOTR.  He played the Mouth of Sauron.


----------



## ghostofcorwin (Mar 1, 2010)

The Pelagic Argosy said:


> OMG, I freaking love this show! It's better than Two and a Half Men! Whoever designed Kahlan's outfit for Season 2 deserves an Emmy. And Cara rules! She can poke me with her pain sticks any day.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Craig Parker played Haldir in LOTR. And he is not the only LOTS LOTR cross-over. Bruce Spence (Zedd) was also in LOTR. He played the Mouth of Sauron.


 
Anyone who has Trish Helfer as his/her avatar has to be taken VERY seriously!  Here's someone who approaches LOTS with the right attitude. Forget that silly sword and sorcery stuff. Leather, cleavage, S&M, B&D, perfect for the whole family!


----------



## CBellenis (Mar 20, 2010)

Good Show!! leaves out all the Goodkind crap dodgy stuff, men and women all worth a second look with good old-fashioned sword and sorcery! Great night's entertainment!!


----------



## Heather Myst (Mar 20, 2010)

I loved the books and the series is great. As if there wasn't enough eye candy already they now add Nicci as a regular. Yummy!


----------



## JagLover (Mar 26, 2010)

There is allot about this series that is poor, i'm not the biggest fan of Goodkind, but in his early books he was a good read and they have abandoned most of what made those books good.

Some of it had to be discarded of course, a mainstream tv show can't have his sadistic rape/attempted rape scenes (which do get a bit much in the books). Of course as well a TV show has to be more episodic, so I would happy with some filler episodes while the main plot was waiting to be resolved.

But to just discard everything and Xenafy the whole thing, it just seems like such a waste to me.

On a side note is everyone else a bit tired of these crappy fight scenes where some girl waves her foot or arm around and a 15 stone man in full armour goes flying. Kahlan is an interesting character with a great power, she doesn't need to be fighting like that. I think the book made it very interesting just how vulnerable she was, having to wait between confessions, and it was interesting to see how she got herself out of bad situations even berefit of her power. Turning the confessors into some sort of kung fu posse totally loses that aspect. 

I expect the Mord Sith to be more baddass but even there the charcter seems to be fighting by donking people over the head with her agiel.


----------



## C Of K (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, JagLover. You made some good points. But I think Kahlan did lead five thousand young men to victory over fifty thousand battle hardened warriors in the books. 

As I recall, she could wave a sword around with the best of them. Goodkind made her into a very strong warrior in _The Stone of Tears_. So the show did stay rather true to the book on that end of things.

The tv series wasn't meant to be taken too seriously. By the end, the book series wasn't meant to be taken too seriously either. After reading nearly ten thousand pages, I just couldn't bring myself to finish that level of rubbish. Knowing that the show will probably disregard the preachy path that the books took is quite the comfort.

And yes, Heather. Nicci is rather yummy.


----------



## Moggle (Mar 27, 2010)

JagLover said:


> There is allot about this series that is poor, i'm not the biggest fan of Goodkind, but in his early books he was a good read and they have abandoned most of what made those books good.
> 
> Some of it had to be discarded of course, a mainstream tv show can't have his sadistic rape/attempted rape scenes (which do get a bit much in the books). Of course as well a TV show has to be more episodic, so I would happy with some filler episodes while the main plot was waiting to be resolved.
> 
> ...



Shows like this will be the reason why cable's popularity will continue to grow and where viewers will turn to if they want quality entertainment.


----------



## JagLover (Mar 27, 2010)

C Of K said:


> Hi, JagLover. You made some good points. But I think Kahlan did lead five thousand young men to victory over fifty thousand battle hardened warriors in the books.
> 
> As I recall, she could wave a sword around with the best of them.


 
She led them to that victory yes, but I don't think it was ever suggested in the books she was some sort of sword master. 

She was being pursued by a quad when we first meet her, with the expectation that even if she confesses one and he joins to her side, the remaining three would be quite sufficient to kill her and that man.

In the stone of tears she kills an enemy wizard, but she does it by achieving surprise (rode into the enemy camp naked if I recall correctly)


----------



## C Of K (Mar 28, 2010)

This is a small bit I grabbed from the sword of truth wiki. http://sot.wikia.com/wiki/Kahlan_Amnell



> As Kahlan grew, her mother ordered her father to spend time with her and to teach her about war, tactics, and swordsmanship.


Whether she was a sword master or not, I'm uncertain, but she was a very formidable warrior. Goodkind often attributed this to the time she spent with her father the king. 

The reason why a quad was used to kill confessors is because if she did confess one, she would then be too weak to defende herself even if she were a sword master. If the confessed Daharan soldier killed two men, the third would likely get him, and then her.


----------

